# dually



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

thinking of a nice thuck camper......whats your guys thoughts of a dually on the beach.........JS


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

jerseysalt said:


> thinking of a nice thuck camper......whats your guys thoughts of a dually on the beach.........JS


I am all ears. Down here in MD the place I would go is Assateague Island. They prohibit dually's on the beach (except for tow trucks). Why? They say you can't air them down enough because the tires would rub together. Uhhh ... last time I checked the pair of tires on each side move together.

For me a dually would give you a lot of surface coverage. My problem is that I have a diesel and my truck weighs a ton up front. I am about 7500lbs unloaded.


----------



## dstealinghome (Sep 24, 2005)

*06 artic fox 990*

sitting on 04 350 ford dually mine does ok but u have 2 air down . inner tires r a pain 2 air down i carry my own air comp. with me


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*trucks*

someone told me on one of theses boards you need a spacer for the rear tires....any thoughts,,,JS


----------

